# HOF Signature Request



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

It's been a while since I last requested a sig (well over 6 months).

Anyway, I'm looking for a new signature, because after being inducted into the Hall of Fame I figure it's a good time.

*The Request:*

This is a personal (Joshua "The IronMan" Stein) sig.

*Pics:*

See attached.

*Title:*

IronMan or Josh "The IronMan" Stein (that's artist's discretion)

*Sub-Text:*

Respect the Choke

*More Sub-Text*

HOF Certified

*Colors:*

However you roll is cool. I prefer blue, but that's artist's discretion too, depending on what works with the photos.

This is totally a vanity project, but I figure that I've been around three and a half years now (spending the vast majority of that time as a mod), so I'm not guilty at all about it.

Also, I apologize for the generally crappy quality of the pictures. I don't have many on my comp. Feel free to crop and edit them however you like.

EDIT: Forgot a major formality: all attempts will be repped.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I will definately get an attempt in soon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will try my best to get something in but will also offer up a million credits for the HOF sig of Iron Mans choice.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I will try my best to get something in but will also offer up a million credits for the HOF sig of Iron Mans choice.


Goddamn I forgot how many credits you have.

I should do more gambling.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I don't have the full program on my labtop but i did do this..


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Really great stuff Nikos, though I forgot which way you liked to be repped.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Really great stuff Nikos, though I forgot which way you liked to be repped.


It doesn't mater any rep is good.. I can;t make a great one cause i don't have everything i need on this computer myne is getting fixed and not sure when i will have it back.. i did the best i could with what i have..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> It doesn't mater any rep is good.. I can;t make a great one cause i don't have everything i need on this computer myne is getting fixed and not sure when i will have it back.. i did the best i could with what i have..


Lol, look at this guy. "I can't make a great one."

You just made two!! :thumb02:

In other news, I'll come up with something as well, I'm in a sig-making mood.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> I don't have the full program on my labtop but i did do this..


great as always NCC. Love the text selected in the first one.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Lol, look at this guy. "I can't make a great one."
> 
> You just made two!! :thumb02:
> 
> In other news, I'll come up with something as well, I'm in a sig-making mood.


Awesome. The more sigs the better.

Nikos' sigs are definitely an indication that this is going to be a great thread.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Just curious if other people have sigs (since a few said they were going to post 'em).

So, yeah, I'm bumping the thread.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

I will tell you right now im no nicco but i will probably make one


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry about that boss, got a little busy with work. I'll post soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> I will tell you right now im no nicco but i will probably make one





D.P. said:


> Sorry about that boss, got a little busy with work. I'll post soon. :thumbsup:


Thanks, guys. Just trying to get a good number of submissions before I choose.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I started one but I just haven't had any time, hopefully I will get it finished but no promises.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

D.P. said:


>


Awesome. I'm gonna give it a few more days then pick one.

Glad people submitted stuff.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry, IronMan. I have been away from my computer with Photoshop, and have not been able to fulfill my promises of signatures. Sorry.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> Sorry, IronMan. I have been away from my computer with Photoshop, and have not been able to fulfill my promises of signatures. Sorry.


It's alright, bro.

BTW, right now I'm really liking Nikos' first one. Definitely the favorite.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Alright, guess I'm gonna use Nikos second one. Thanks to the guys who helped. Everything was great.

Much love.


----------

